

Flexible way to install applications on a new computer? (not a ghost image) - jslakro

I would like something as a script or an automated task which runs multiple installers with no human intervention from a folder with installers or something.  Any tools or ideas?
======
mattcoady
Windows? OSX? Linux?

If it's windows, ninite is pretty good (although maybe you're looking for less
interaction).

For Mac you can use something like Brew Cask
[http://caskroom.io/](http://caskroom.io/)

~~~
jslakro
Windows. Thanks

~~~
duncan_bayne
Ur. Best of luck. Many MSI installers can support silent installation from the
command line, in which case you could run them through a batch file or
similar. Otherwise, try AutoIt for automating installer UIs.

This issue is one of the many reasons I abandoned Windows for Linux years ago.

~~~
jslakro
Probably the same reason to adopt a module management approach on Win 10

